# RESOURCE: Self Esteem



## TruSeeker777

http://www.ncfliving.org/bk_112_self-esteem1.php


----------



## caseybug

hey

thanks for the site.

its really interesting to read about things we so often take for granted.

thanks for the insight


----------



## millenniumman75

Thank you for the link. That article is all true. I have had to learn to trust in Him before I can do anything -- He's the one at the controls.


----------



## Kitty

*another link*

I have a link for this topic also. The other links in that site all point toward our need for God's presence with us, that is so true.

http://www.tasteheavennow.net/understan ... esteem.htm


----------



## Fireflylight

TruSeeker777 said:


> http://www.gospelcom.net/narramore/bk_112_self-esteem1.htm


It says the URL is not found when I went to it.


----------



## TruSeeker777

It should work now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## AliciaH

im getting a 
"page not found"..?


----------



## TruSeeker777

AliciaH said:


> im getting a
> "page not found"..?


Thanks for letting me know. The link should work now...

http://narramore.gospelcom.net/bk_112_self-esteem1.php


----------



## jsraja

*Self-esteem*

Self Esteem is a term used in psychology to refelect a person's overall evaluation or appraisal of his own.


----------



## AK32

I don't think I have any self esteem, it seems like everytime I feel good about something in my life someone is always there to stomp on it. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Sapphiress

that link doesn't work for me..


----------



## TruSeeker777

Here's an updated link:
http://www.ncfliving.org/bk_112_self-esteem1.php


----------



## momosy

thank you so much!


----------



## LionLungs

jsraja said:


> Self Esteem is a term used in psychology to refelect a person's overall evaluation or appraisal of his *or her own worth*.


Corrected.


----------



## SunnyFriday86

Thanks you!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/the-secret-of-people-staring-at-us-122453/


----------



## 7th.Streeter

`I wish self esteem didn't take so long to build up : / 
it seems if you don't have a good sense of self worth as a child, its heck trying to develop one as an adult, though, it's still possible.


----------



## mike11

thanks !


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

thanks for the link


----------



## taraawr

:idea


AK32 said:


> I don't think I have any self esteem, it seems like everytime I feel good about something in my life someone is always there to stomp on it. It's so frustrating.


----------

